# Any Breeders in Souther California??



## scsuperpigeonloft (Sep 8, 2001)

Are there breeders here from Southern California???

Just looking to meet any locals.

[email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi,

Don't know about this list but try contacting my friend Bart Feringa at:

[email protected]

Bart is in Norco.

I believe he is mostly doves and hookbills, but I know he does also do at least some pigeons.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited October 01, 2001).]


----------



## MOGOODIES (Jun 18, 2001)

YES IM IN THE SOUTH BAY AREA LA COUNTY I HAVE A FEW BREEDS ROLLERS FANTAILS


----------



## scsuperpigeonloft (Sep 8, 2001)

Why don't you email me? Are you interested in going to the "Los Angeles, Pigeon Club" meeting on Thursday Oct. 11TH? There will be some really great people to meet and birds are being sold and swapped as well as other activities going on. I really encourage you to go. 

scsuperpigeonloft


----------



## scsuperpigeonloft (Sep 8, 2001)

Mogoodies,

I was hoping you could email me at [email protected]

I wanted to ask you a few questions.

SCsuperpigeonloft


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

To locate breeders, go to the clubs and ask around.
Regards,
Carl

American Turbitt Club: Don White, Publicity Director, 59904 Horse Canyon #263, Mountain Center, CA 92561 (909) 659-5597. Email.
Bay Area King Club: Vince Delillo, 10070 S. McKinley, French Camp, CA 95231. (209) 983-1005 or (510) 547-3421.

California Modern Spanish Thies Pouter Club: Jose Luis, 8600 Orion Ave., North Hills, CA 91343.

Central Oriental Frill Club: Vicke Casey - Sec/Treas., PO Box 1142, San Martin, CA 95046 (408) 683-4384

Central California Pigeon Club: Ken Larry, Sec., 6339 S. Orange Ave., Fresno, CA 93725. (209) 266-0993.

Exotic Homers & Wattled Pigeon Club: Jim Krebaum, Jr., Sec., 11509 Leland Ave., Whittier, CA 90605

Flying Tippler Society of USA: Rex Leon - Pres., 1125 Cardiff Ct., Pomana, CA 97167 (909) 623-7273. Michael Beat Email Website

Greater Sacramento Pigeon Club: Richard H. Hunt, Sec., 6312 Driftwood St., Sacramento, CA 95831. (916) 427-3164

Humboldt Poultry Fanciers Assn: Coe Langer, Sec., 5167 Vance Ave., Eureka, CA 95503.

Los Angeles Pigeon Club: President: Bill Griebel, Sr., Email. Membership Sec., Clarence Legg, 875 Winthrope St., Orage, CA 92869-5450. (714) 633-2152. Email.

Modern Spanish Thief Pouter Club: Joseph Gonzalez Posada, Sec., 8600 Orion Ave., North Hills, CA 91743.

National Modena Club: Ken Larrey - Sec/Treas., 6339 S. Orange Ave., Fresno, CA 93725 Email

National West Of England Tumbler Club: Sec.: Bob Christman, 715 Harold Date, Palmdale, CA 93550. (805) 273-0595.

Old Dutch Tumbler Club: Roy Anderson, Sec., 1307 W. Gage, Fullerton, CA 92833. (714) 879-1631.

Pacific Jacobin Club: Drew Lobenstein, Sec., PO Box 1629, Simi Valley, CA 93062 (805) 522-3041.

Pacific Modena Club: Ken Larrey, Sec., 6339 S. Orange Ave., Fresno, CA 93725. (209) 266-0993. Email.

Pacific Tumbler Club: Dick Krueger - Sec/Treas., 1461 N. Grand St., Orange, CA 92667. (714) 633-3789.

San Diego Metro Pigeon Club: Brian Clagett - Sec/Treas., (760) 746-2681. Dale Cates Email Website

Southern California Color Pigeon Club: Tom McCaig, Sec., 2761 Garona Dr., Hacienda Heights, CA 91745 (818) 330-2743.

Southern California Indian Fantail Club: Bob Farley, Sr., Sec., 2421 21st St., Santa Monica, CA 90405. (310) 450-9044.

Southern California King Club: Ron Zottneck, Sec., 260 E. 25th St., Upland, CA 91786. (909) 946-1406. Email

Southern California West of England Tumbler Club: Sec.: Terry D. Bishop, 9417 Rea Ave., California City, CA 93505. (760) 373-3282.

Western American Trumpeter Club: Greg Pola, Pub.Dir., Email Website

Western Fantail Club: Angela Ovando - Sec., 670 Valparaiso Dr., Claremont, CA 91711.

Western Jacobin Club: John Hundrup, Sec., 1648 Swallows Nest Loop, Clarkston, CA 99403. (509) 758-8740.

Western Roller Club: Larry Malon, Sec., 5317 Thomas Rd., Sebastopol, CA 95472. (707) 823-3603.

Western Short-Face Tumbler Club: Doug Hall, Sec., 701 Hillsdale Dr., Turlock, CA 95382. (


----------

